# Is this true



## scotty (Dec 5, 2006)

375ml bottles use #8 corks and 750 ml bottles use #9


----------



## Waldo (Dec 5, 2006)

Yes and No Scotty..For a general rule of thumb yes but it depends a lot too on what type of corker you are using I understand. Having a floor corker, it is the rule I practice.


----------



## scotty (Dec 5, 2006)

Waldo said:


> Yes and No Scotty..For a general rule of thumb yes but it depends a lot too on what type of corker you are using I understand. Having a floor corker, it is the rule I practice.




I have one of those double arm hand corkers. I seem to recall Portuguese.We did a couple of batches recently and i noticed somefit correctly, some loosely and others did not go in all the way.
I had no idea Waldp what the corks were. There were 2 diferent types that came from 2 diferent purchases. I didn't even know that there were diferent types of corks at that time.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 5, 2006)

As Waldo said, it really depends on your corker. I have a floor corker and always put #9 corks in the 375 ml bottles. I believe some bottles such as Ice Wine bottles have a smaller neck and thus use smaller corks, even with a floor corker. The 375 ml bottles I have appear to have the same size neck as the 750 ml bottles, just not quite as long. Thus I use 1.5" corks instead of 1.75" corks.I believe many that use the hand corkers use #8 corks, even with the regular 750 ml bottles.


Smurfe


----------



## Funky Fish (Dec 5, 2006)

Sounds like you need to use some Vernier calipers and measure the inside of your 375 ml wine bottles - they can vary to accept a #8 or #9. I once had a bottle that was 500 ml, and the cork I pulled out of it was small (I figured it might have been either a #7 or #8).


----------



## scotty (Dec 5, 2006)

Funky Fish said:


> Sounds like you need to use some Vernier calipers and measure the inside of your 375 ml wine bottles - they can vary to accept a #8 or #9. I once had a bottle that was 500 ml, and the cork I pulled out of it was small (I figured it might have been either a #7 or #8).




I dont remember where i put the darn things. LOL medicare starts 12/12/06 for me


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2006)

What I do is use a dime, if it fits perfect it is made for a # 9, if
its to tight use an 8. This is what the people at Maltose Express told
me to do.


*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## grapeman (Dec 5, 2006)

Cool tip Wade.


----------



## scotty (Dec 5, 2006)

yes good tip if i can find a dime


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2006)

What I did is drill a hole in one and tie a string to it and hang it with my supplies. This works well with coin machines also.


----------



## scotty (Dec 6, 2006)

wadewade said:


> What I did is drill a hole in one and tie a string to it and hang it with my supplies. This works well with coin machines also.




HMMMMM ok


----------

